# Annointing fall on me



## (^^)Regin (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello PB Gurus,

Anointing fall on me
Anointing fall on me
Let the power of the Holy Ghost fall on me
Anointing fall on me

I like this song melody line and progression. 
However is this song an appropriate song to sing? 
Have we not received the Holy Spirit the moment we believed in Jesus Christ? 
Or am I totally misunderstood the song?
Is this song ok to sing by a professing Christian?

Thanks for your inputs in advance


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 8, 2010)

I would say it is 'ok' to sing, but as a Pastor I would never choose such a song because it reinforces the false and unscriptural impression many get that we need a second baptism of the Spirit.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jan 8, 2010)

> Anointing fall on me
> Anointing fall on me
> Let the power of the Holy Ghost fall on me
> Anointing fall on me



God fill us with you spirit would be more theologically correct. Anointing fall on me is confusing and self focused. I believe the word anoint means to choose. This is clearly a charismatic view in the wording. Perhaps saying let the power of the holy ghost fall on me so I won't gossip or lust. Let the power of the holy spirit fall on me so I will stay in the word and pray. Let the power of the holy spirt fall on me so I can properly convey God's truth. That wouldn't be so bad. I don't think this is the direction they are going with this song. It's more just self centered words. Four me's in four short lines is a lot of me's in a song that should be worship of God.


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 8, 2010)

What's anointing referring to in this case?

By the way, what song is this? (curious)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2010)

Regin,

My guess is that it was written by a Pentecostal or Charismatic. Given how many people that come out of those Churches that need to learn more properly how the Holy Spirit operates, I don't think it would be a wise song to sing even if it was possible to infer something other than a Charismatic view of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 8, 2010)

Is it one of those short choruses that get repeated 100x until you fall on the floor, or is this just part of the song?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 9, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Is it one of those short choruses that get repeated 100x until you fall on the floor, or is this just part of the song?


 
Given the fact that it repeats itself 3 times within four lines, my guess is the former. The contemporary worship industry is FULL of this kind of insipid stuff (mostly because, I think, the majority of writers of that genre are of the charismatic-evangelical camp a la Vineyard/Calvary Chapel) and unfortunately some churches whose teaching and preaching run completely counter to the emphases of that segment of the broader church unthinkingly adopt them because people like to sing them.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 9, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Is it one of those short choruses that get repeated 100x until you fall on the floor, or is this just part of the song?
> ...



It could very well be, but in my diverse background, there are also what they call "bridges" in songs. They are usually similar to the OP format of lyrics. If that is the case, you have to evaluate the bridge within the context of the whole song to see if it can pass muster. If that is the whole song, and I was in the position to approve or reject music to use during worship, I would vote no. I am assuming that the question is about acceptable worship because of the thread category.


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 9, 2010)

Brother Koster I see you have a new acronym. Are we seeing more c o l l e g e d r o p o u t s around? 

Most songs today are not theological in nature as opposed to the songs of old. One would even appreciate the Wesleys' for their albeit muddled theology in their hymns. I often wonder how song writers today arrive at their songs. How many are done through hours of studying and meditating on biblical truths? 

On the other hand, we wouldn't have these problems if people just go EP.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 9, 2010)

ewenlin said:


> Brother Koster I see you have a new acronym. Are we seeing more c o l l e g e d r o p o u t s around?
> 
> Most songs today are not theological in nature as opposed to the songs of old. One would even appreciate the Wesleys' for their albeit muddled theology in their hymns. I often wonder how song writers today arrive at their songs. How many are done through hours of studying and meditating on biblical truths?
> 
> On the other hand, we wouldn't have these problems if people just go EP.



Ahhhh, the ogre is the legendary 2 headed beast that goes along with the text below....it is a multi layered acronym.


----------



## Andres (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are the "complete" lyrics to the song. Back at my pentecostal church we sang this a few times. I don't remember anything other than the repeating of that one bridge, over, and over, and over. This is a song that charismatics/pentecostals would sing at the end of service during altar call/prayer time when the ministers are praying for people and people are falling on the floor etc. That bridge would literally be sung repeatedly for upwards of 20 minutes. 



> Anointing fall on me
> Anointing fall on me
> Let the power
> Of the Holy Ghost
> ...


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 9, 2010)

Andres said:


> Here are the "complete" lyrics to the song. Back at my pentecostal church we sang this a few times. I don't remember anything other than the repeating of that one bridge, over, and over, and over. This is a song that charismatics/pentecostals would sing at the end of service during altar call/prayer time when the ministers are praying for people and people are falling on the floor etc. That bridge would literally be sung repeatedly for upwards of 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Todd was right  . It's one of those work up the crowd tunes.


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 9, 2010)

I learn new things everyday!



> Ahhhh, the ogre is the legendary 2 headed beast that goes along with the text below....it is a multi layered acronym.
> 
> Rich Koster


----------



## Berean (Jan 9, 2010)

> Last edited by ewenlin; Today at 12:04 PM. Reason: Don't know how to work quote into quick reply yet... Case in point.



Just hit the "Reply with Quote" button on the lower right of the post you want to quote.


----------

